# Clean Out Plug Wrench Kit...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on this kit at $189.00 ???

http://www.faucetdepot.com/faucetde...AffiliateID=ChannelAdvisor&CAWELAID=361932019


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this kit at $189.00 ???
> 
> http://www.faucetdepot.com/faucetde...AffiliateID=ChannelAdvisor&CAWELAID=361932019


I posted a reply on the Ridgid Forum already but check with jerrymac for a price on a demo set.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this kit at $189.00 ???
> 
> http://www.faucetdepot.com/faucetde...AffiliateID=ChannelAdvisor&CAWELAID=361932019


 
My 6-way c.o. plug tool (painted red) has worked fine for years. And it probably cost me around $ 6.00 back in the day.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

For flush plugs, hammer and chisel work fine for me.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> For flush plugs, hammer and chisel work fine for me.


Yeah but what do you do when the c/o is set back about 6" from the face of a tile wall with only a 4" tile missing to provide access?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Yeah but what do you do when the c/o is set back about 6" from the face of a tile wall with only a 4" tile missing to provide access?


Then you go back to the shop and get the cleanout wrench set...:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Then you go back to the shop and get the cleanout wrench set...:laughing:


Yes, you do. Unless you are working at a plant with a mechanical maintenance shop and tool crib and you have shop privileges and make your own out of square or flat stock. It would probably be a lot easier just to have the Perfecto set.


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the Perfecto set and I love it. Coworkers always get jealous when I pull it out. Its one of those things you're not sure if you really need, but once you have it, you wonder how you ever got by without it.


----------

